# Flea Prevention - or not?



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I haven't found anything in the forum about this so I thought I would ask the question.

I have been reading around about some of the common flea prevention treatments and they seem to contain some pretty nasty things that can cause bad reactions. I am very reluctant to unnecessarily treat my dog and I'm wondering how practical it is to not use prevention but treat if she catches fleas.

For background, we live in the UK and she gets heartworm prevention through her worming tablets.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Flea Prevention - or not?*



Lyra said:


> I haven't found anything in the forum about this so I thought I would ask the question.
> 
> I have been reading around about some of the common flea prevention treatments and they seem to contain some pretty nasty things that can cause bad reactions. I am very reluctant to unnecessarily treat my dog and I'm wondering how practical it is to not use prevention but treat if she catches fleas.
> 
> For background, we live in the UK and she gets heartworm prevention through her worming tablets.


I think it can be somewhat dependant. Here in Oz there are plenty of fleas in the bush. So my pups get a dose monthly if out hunting a bit. 

As for reactions, I can't use a certain brand on mine as both get sick from it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

For my boy Willie, I do exactly what you mentioned, Lyra... I do not use flea prevention; but of course, will treat if he catches fleas. He does get a once-a-month heartworm preventive. BTW, he has never had fleas. 

In the past I have used flea prevention stuff on other dogs, and without fail, their noses got hot and dry, and they acted like they didn't feel well. That's why I prefer not to use it. And like you said, why treat something unnecessarily?!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I use Trifexsis. It is a heartworm/flea prevention combo and it works very well. When he came home from the shelter, he was covered in fleas. Went to the vet, she recommended a switch to trifexis. We gave him the tab and within 30 minutes, the fleas all died and fell off him. 2 years later, I've NEVER seen a flea on him since, I mean not a single one. I feel he's a bit more susceptible to them being a swamp dog and am happy we have found something that works


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

+1 for Trifexis used it last year, no adverse reactions observed.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy gets a prescription only flea tablet called COMFORTIS, but it can make her a bit sick at times..


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am very anti flee treatments - you are just putting poisonous chemicals into the blood stream. It may kill the fleas, but what does it do to your dog?

I have never used it on my fawn danes, and when they have had the occasional flee I have removed them. That is okay as I can see them on their coats, but isn't possible with my wirehaired vizsla. I am going to try some natural products this summer.

LaVidaLoco - posted some very useful suggestions on natural products such as coconut oil. My breeder feeds garlic and says that works a treat. I am not sure about the later as garlic is supposed to be poisonous to dogs. Maybe dried garlic is okay and it is just the bulb that is poisonous. I will have to do some research.

I would be very interested if anybody has found a natural way of keeping flees at bay.

Just a word of warning - a friends used Advocat on her Golden Retriever and it burnt the skin so badly she needed veterinary treatment for it.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

We have been using Stronghold on Baxter. Haven't noticed any adverse reactions. That treats both the worms and fleas.

Our breeder did say she only treats when she notices fleas but the vet suggested Stronghold.

I'm also thinking of just treating just the worms now.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Darcy gets a prescription only flea tablet called COMFORTIS, but it can make her a bit sick at times..


We were lethargic and had runny stools on Revolution by Physer (noted for a lot of interesting drugs) and switched to Trifexis and had no more issues. Trifexis is anti flea as well as heartworm. 

Glad you made your way back on the forum .. How is Darcy recovering?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It's me that has to apologise I had severe MAN FLU for over a week its touch and go but I should pull through....there was no need for me to become childish once again...Darcy is healing up nicely and just as crazy... ;D....back with the thread....I am not to keen on giving Darcy COMFORTIS because of the chemicals in her little body, but if I use that spot on spray will it not wash off when she is swimming???


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Darcy,

Spot on and Frontline are all liquids that absorb into the blood stream and will remain effective for 4-6wks. The other thing to consider is if you are using a spray, then you too are probably inhaling the fumes as well as when you pat your dog. To me that means that those horrible chemicals are in the dogs blood stream for at least that length of time.

I am sorry I don't have an alternative to suggest but I have to wonder what sort of long term damage we are causing our dogs.

Do you only use it during summer months? Fleas are not generally a problem in the winter in the UK?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This tablet Darcy gets is once a month all year round, thinking about all the chemicals in it, I will probably stop using it,,,it makes her sick anyway...so it's probably worth looking at something else.. ???


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would definitely stop using COMFORTIS  if it made my dog sick even if for a day or two. A healthy dog shouldn't even notice whether it's a pill or topical application.
Most Vets order the meds before the season starts and try to sell whatever is in stock first. It's up to the patient to explain the side effects. Even then, they try hard to convince it's normal  I had to work to convince them to switch brands... and as soon as we did, got instant heath improvement. I guess business comes first.

In Canada we get the Trifexis pills once a month May to November. 
No pills during the winter months. (-11C today with sun out)


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our guys get something with the same formulation as Frontline because although they have never had fleas they have had ticks after running through the woods. Never had any problem with either of them.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We use to give Bella frontline once a month, because she was losing her fur the vets put her on advocate as a precaution. She still takes it now and it's once a month. 
We have never had any problems with either product and i will continue to use them. I do no owners who don't give their dogs anything and it works for them, I think it's a personal choice


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our boy does Heartguard monthly for heartworm and then is on Frontline monthly for flea, tick, mites, etc. Considering the ticks around these parts and the fact that we've already dealt with mites with him I never gave it a second thought. I don't like the idea of putting chemicals on him but the thought of having fleas in our house, ticks on my dog or him losing his hair again doesn't really sound all that appealing. We dose about every 5 weeks for fleas and he's never had an issue.

However, when we were treating our boy for demodex mange (mites) our vet put him on Advantage Multi for treatment as opposed to the dip. Let me say- this stuff is STRONG and NOT good for your dog in my opinion. First of all, it took forever to absorb, had a foul odor and caused our boy's breath to smell metalic for a few days after his dosing. He would be lethargic and not himself for at least 24 hours. And on top of that I got a small drop on myself on more than one occasion and it gave me AWFUL stomach cramps and knocked my on my butt for the night. Same thing happened with my boyfriend. (We decided it had to be his medicine on us and not my cooking )). Considering we were 3-4x his size at the time and it made us sick I couldn't begin to imagine what it was doing to our boy. Treatment was to be given every over week or every week to treat the mites fully so he was getting heavy doses more often than I would like but it was effective. As soon as we were in the clear with demodex I stopped using this crap and told our vet we wanted him off of it. It treated heartworm, plus fleas/ticks/mites/etc so we put him back on Heartguard and Frontline. No issues or concerns since.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

KB - talk to your vet about Trifexis. I prefer the ingested tab over skin application and this stuff does it all. Its been a blessing to my pup


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a friend who used the spot on on both of his Vizslas, from two entirely different lines at a young age. It is the only common denominator we could determine and both developed epilepsy. Coincidence? The third dog they now have from us - we intentionally did not dose the dog (and why would you put poison on your dog to prevent fleas if you don't have fleas? They're easily killed if you find them without monthly toxins dosed) This dog has not developed epilepsy and all other environmental conditions have remained the same. Could both dogs from entirely different lines have been genetic epi, (which is only one of many forms), or...?

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2011/01/to-spot-on-or-not.html

EPA position and multiple associated links:
http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/health/petproductseval.html

Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We used to give Riley Trifexis, but she would sometimes vomit afterward and I didn't like that. We decided to switch to Advantage. I only dose it when the fleas are bad. I've skipped the past 2 months as it's been too cold for the fleas. They get REALLY bad here in warm weather, probably due to all the nasty feral cats running around. Our vet recommends against using drops that repel ticks because it is extremely strong and can cause adverse reactions. We use a tick collar (Preventic) if we are going into areas with bad ticks and they work extremely well.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

dmak said:


> KB - talk to your vet about Trifexis.


This totally reminds me of the ED commercials on TV! hahah

I'll have to ask our vet if there are indigestible options she recommends as I think these are easier for the dog and for us to give him. He loves his heartworm pill so I guarantee anything else would be considered a treat by him as well. We're going to reevaluate flea meds when he goes on his for his annual vaccines in April so I think we'll have a nice little conversation about all of this. Plus I want to inquire about the necessity of vaccines as well. Thanks for the heads up, dmak.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva has been on Trifexis for a while and Izzy now on it as well. No adverse effects for either of them.

Comfortis just didn't work for Ziva very well... tried her on that while we lived in Florida (where fleas are really bad).

Trifexis seems to work much better.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

My problem with flea prevention is that even if you don't get an obvious immediate reaction, you have no idea what long term damage these chemicals are doing. 

I assume these things are tested before they are sold but I very much doubt the testing is as nearly as extensive or as long term as would be required for human use.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Red cedar chip beds and traveling kennels and crates

garlic into there food

chemicals kill mates

cold salt water swims


----------

